# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  5 причин, по которым вам нужно купить SSD уже сегодня

## Labs

Сегодня уже невозможно найти кого-то, кто не знает, что такое твердотельный накопитель. Тем не менее, далеко не у всех SSD уже имеется и многие до сих пор сомневаются, а стоит ли приобретать твердотельный накопитель, ведь вроде бы все и так неплохо работает.

Специально для вас мы выделили целых 5 причин, по которым вам нужно купить твердотельный накопитель уже сегодня.

*1. Лучшая производительность – лучшие результаты работы*

Современные твердотельные накопители значительно прибавили в возможностях производительности. А ведь даже накопители 2-3-летней давности опережали жесткие диски, что же говорить о накопителях нового поколения!

Поставив новый SSD, вы сразу почувствуете разницу в работе и играх,  заметите отличную скорость записи и считывания и практически минимальное время загрузки компьютера. Это особенно критично для людей, работающих с «тяжелыми» приложениями, например, Adobe Photoshop, Illustrator, AutoCAD и др., и для геймеров.

Чтобы не быть голословными, отметим, что современные SSD обладают уникальными характеристиками скорости. К примеру, Plextor M6Pro обеспечивает скорость чтения/записи с произвольной выборкой до 100000/88000 операций ввода–вывода в секунду.

*2. Стабильность и эффективность даже через несколько лет эксплуатации*

Особенностью SSD-накопителей является отсутствие движущихся деталей внутри накопителя, что само по себе обеспечивает стабильность работы. Но насколько эта стабильность работы сохраняется через несколько лет покупки? Увеличение срока продолжительности работы SSD-накопителя возможно за счет применения инновационных технологий. Компания Plextor специально разработала для своих продуктов технологии TrueSpeed и TrueProtect. Благодаря технологии True Speed, производительность накопителей Plextor, постоянно поддерживается на должном уровне и все самые сложные задачи решаются одинаково быстро, несмотря на возраст SSD. А TrueProtect гарантирует защиту данных и сохранение их целостности.

*3. Бесшумность работы*

В твердотельных накопителях, в отличие от жестких дисков нет движущихся деталей. Именно поэтому SSD-накопители работают совершенно бесшумно, что, согласитесь, обеспечивает высокий уровень комфорта при работе и позволяет вам лучше сконцентрироваться на решении своих задач.

*4. Ударопрочность*

Технология SSD устойчива к вибрациям и ударам, что особенно полезно, если вы часто используете свой ноутбук в поездках, в которых никто не застрахован от неожиданностей. Для твердотельных накопителей Plextor значение ударопрочности достигает 1500G, что примерно в 20 раз выше, чем у большинства обычных жестких дисков.

*5. Низкое энергопотребление*

Как известно, нагревание диска  отрицательно влияет на его производительность. Но у SSD-накопителей такой проблемы не существует, они демонстрируют минимальный уровень нагрева, благодаря чему снижается общая нагрузка на систему и увеличивается срок службы батареи в ноутбуках.

Plextor разрабатывает свои продукты с учетом их максимальной эффективности, минимального энергопотребления и повышения срока службы накопителей. К примеру, накопители линейки M6 соответствуют новейшим спецификациям энергосберегающего режима SATA и поддерживают самый современный режим питания DEVSLP. При этом потребляемая мощность не превышает 2 мВт, а время выхода из энергосберегающего режима при этом составляет всего 100 миллисекунд. Мало того, что это очень удобно для работы, но еще и позволяет вам вносить свой вклад в защиту окружающей среды, когда вы выбираете твердотельные накопители.

На наш взгляд, этих причин достаточно, чтобы сделать выбор в пользу SSD-накопителей.

----------

